# [Free Download] LEB English–Greek Reverse Interlinear New Testament (PDF)



## Chengyi (Sep 28, 2015)

There are other downloads on this site you might find useful. However if you are interested in the English-Greek Reverse Interlinear. It is located at the bottom of the webpage.

http://sblgnt.com/download/


----------

